# Catch Of The Day



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

It still amazes me that an Osprey can catch a Flounder. They have been catching a bunch recently. I took these in my front and back yard today. I thought the moon shot was different.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

did you tell him they where under sized LOL


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Cool photos. Is that Oceanic flight 815 in the last pic?


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

oh man, you just blew my mind! if there was an oceanic 815, i would be on it every day until the island came a callin.



SkunkApe said:


> Cool photos. Is that Oceanic flight 815 in the last pic?


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

This is still my recent favorite.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Good job Brian


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

*pics*

Brian, what make and model of camera are you using for these shot? It works really well! KA


----------



## Banus (Apr 21, 2004)

great shots Brian! Thanks for sharing them


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks, I have A Nikon D-40.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Brian is that the same Osprey by your home?


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Flounder*

I went to Sandbridge one weekend a few years ago with my wife.I was fishing and she was catching some sun. I caught absoultly nothing. I watched a ospry dive into the surf and come up with a flounder that was too big for him to fly with. SO.....I ran him off and took it. My wife had a fit! I said he owes me a couple more for all the baits he took of mine. TRUE STORY.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

chriscustom said:


> I went to Sandbridge one weekend a few years ago with my wife.I was fishing and she was catching some sun. I caught absoultly nothing. I watched a ospry dive into the surf and come up with a flounder that was too big for him to fly with. SO.....I ran him off and took it. My wife had a fit! I said he owes me a couple more for all the baits he took of mine. TRUE STORY.


Same thing happened to me one time catfishing, this ospry swooped down and snatched a catfish within a few feet of my bobber and flew up into a tree right beside the lake and it was too big for him and he dropped it. Joke was on him but I got a little nervous, after I put it in my bucket he set up there and kept watching me for at least a half hour.


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

While fishing near the Buxton Lighthouse off the jetties a few years ago for flounder in crystal clear waters. We were standing on the jetties, and you could see the flounder clearly swimming off the bottom chasing the schools of minnows in probably 8 feet of water ... they were coming up within 2 or 3 feet of the surface to chase down the minnows.

We caught a few and during a break back up the sand to re-bait, an Osprey smashed down in between the 2 jetties and snatched up a flounder right in front of us. He'd been circling for a while probably waiting for us to get out of the way. It was a pretty cool event to witness.

THROW SOME BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## CATCHTHESLAM (Jul 1, 2009)

Great pictures as always


----------



## Canvasback (May 6, 2010)

Brian you are an artist. Your invited over for cobia steaks anytime you like!


----------

